# Killer of bees....



## B. Haning (Sep 14, 2007)

Assassin bug. Apiomerus sp.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW... I am on the northwestern side of Pennsylvania... you keep those ugly bad boys over there.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

That particular one is sometimes referred to as a 'wheel' bug bucause of the spokes on its back. Another recent thread on Beesource covering this same topic.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=221538


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks Dan. I had not seen the other post.


----------



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

Yep, that's what they are, wheel bugs, a type of assassin bug. Their bite has some kind of paralyzing effect on their prey, then they just suck the life juices right out of them. I've been told the bite is extremely painful to humans. Had these last year in my cappings tub that I was feeding back to the bees. Got a 4 minute video here if anyone would like to see them in action. Shows one catching a bee.
http://vimeo.com/661878

Here's some pics I took a little over a week ago of one lurking on the back of one of our hives.
Arvin


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Great pictures. Keep up the good work....I'll be showing my wife the difference between my "crappy" camera, and one that the "Jone's" have...  Birthday coming up fast...


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

BjornBee said:


> Great pictures. Keep up the good work....I'll be showing my wife the difference between my "crappy" camera, and one that the "Jone's" have...  Birthday coming up fast...


OK!,....this time I will have to totally agree with BjornBee. Your photos are SUPERB,...acb's! Oh my, what UGLY looking insects and with those,..'evil eyes' and 'swords' of,.... death; you captured the perfect images. I always enjoyed macrophotography in my younger days. I have noticed quite a few of those,.....'monsters of the insect world' on Goldenrod around here lately; maybe I will just go around and,...'pinch' them off.


----------



## BenC (Mar 18, 2007)

Arvin, those are some great pictures. Yes when they bite it hurts like the dickens. No swelling just intense pain. I'm seeing more and more on my hives every year as well. The side of a beehive must make for good "fishing".


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

That is awesome!! Thx for sharing....I was mystified by the two piping queens......SOO COOL!! Again thx!!


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Nasty looking bug, but great in the garden for eating pests.


----------

